# UCLA Chronic constipation



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://healthcare.ucla.edu/pls/constip.htm ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Excellent article on "C", Eric. Now I just gotta figure out which type I have.







I wonder if it's possible to have more than 1 type! ------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2001)

Eric Thanks so much for the article. I am very interested in the Constipation side of the issue! Keep up the great work.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rose, I am sure some things may blend together somewhat. Some people with d may have some of these symptoms like the rectal hypersensitivity.No Problem kathO.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

